# Been awhile, lots of pics, thoughts.



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've posted a report or pictures or anything but here it goes. I've been fishing a lot, been catching fish pretty steadily. Brown spawn, kang spawn, steelie skein spawn... All have had their days.....

The water here has recently risen and boy, is that a joyous occasion!! This fall so far does not hold a candle to last year, that is certain. 

One of the reasons why I am making this post is to say, "thank you". I've met a lot of people from this site in person and fish with certain people on occasion and have developed some pretty decent friendships because of it. I am not posting these pictures to " brag" as some of you would insinuate, I am only posting to share in hopes of inspiring others to do the same.... make this site a little less boring!

Enough with the babble, on with the pictures. These pics are from the last month, with 1 or two from October.


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice pictures.

Im glad you are posting these here and im glad there are a few guys fishing.Most times when I post a picture I have someone PMing me wanting to know where I was fishing.Im starting to think there are more spot stealers here on this site than there are fishermen willing to find their own fish.Its almost a joke:lol:


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice pics

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike S. (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are some beautiful fish. I used to fish for steelhaed on the St. Joes when I lived down that way. I havent fished for them since I moved to the Lansing area a few years ago. But I been getting the itch. I dug out my equipment, and I think Ill give it a try up around Ionia or maybe a little further west. your pictures really get me in the mood. Thanks


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

That brown is a beauty!


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice pics...thanks for posting 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

troutguy26 said:


> That brown is a beauty!


lol.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

You must think you are sweet.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

riverdawg54 said:


> .Im starting to think there are more spot stealers here on this site than there are fishermen willing to find their own fish.


You just described 90% of the fisherman out there ...


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Those are realy nice PIC, way to cut bait....


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Yah, i'm pretty sweet. I owe it all to Samsteel though... And cleardrift floats....and pautzkes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I also owe my sweetness to Diztortion. Without that 46 yr old codger, i would be a nobody.

Seriously though, I don't think I'm "sweet". I've had it handed to me a few times on the river and have been humbled. I am however confident in my fishing, which I find great joy in doing. My favorite part of fishing is paying attention and adapting and getting a payoff for being observant.... It's not being sweet on an internet forum... But if you think I am sweet, then sweet like a candy store i will be!!


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

You think you are sweet.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Do you?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Logan, he is pretty sweet in case ya didnt know. Its kinda common knowledge tho.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Roger That said:


> I also owe my sweetness to Diztortion. Without that 46 yr old codger, i would be a nobody.


A lot of good friendships have developed from this forum.. I always have a good time fishing with Roger..


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

diztortion said:


> A lot of good friendships have developed from this forum.. I always have a good time fishing with Roger..


I agree. Ive had the pleasure of fishing with alot of good people due to this site.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

You want to know what is really sweet? Taking a member and his 8 yr old son out fishing and being so impressed with his ability to cast a bait caster, and mend, and catch fish all on his own with little help.. 





















Have no idea why posting pics here is always so controversial. I didn't name spots, rivers, show spots, or anything like that. I don't even think I came off as arrogant... if I did, I promise I am only slightly arrogant!!!!


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Not to mention... i've only caught steelhead in one state... how sweet could I actually be?


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Do you?


nope...not at all...I have so much to learn it isn't funny.

I am just kidding...nice pics! That brown is huge. 

I have also met some great guys on this site that share my passion for fishing. 

You are not coming off as arrogant I just cant help give you a hard time after you posted that 'meme' of me a couple months ago.

Nice pics!


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

Roger That said:


> I also owe my sweetness to Diztortion. Without that 46 yr old codger, i would be a nobody.
> 
> Seriously though, I don't think I'm "sweet". I've had it handed to me a few times on the river and have been humbled. I am however confident in my fishing, which I find great joy in doing. My favorite part of fishing is paying attention and adapting and getting a payoff for being observant.... It's not being sweet on an internet forum... But if you think I am sweet, then sweet like a candy store i will be!!


Sounds like you and I may have been cut from the same cloth, also sounds like you got a real good head on your shoulders. Many more real good fishin days ahead for you. Merry XMAS to you.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

catfishhunter39 said:


> Sounds like you and I may have been cut from the same cloth:




yup, same cloth!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

great post and pics, thanks for sharing.

J


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I went poopoo in the egg salad.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

tannhd said:


> I went poopoo in the egg salad.


hehehe


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Think it's time for a


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Nice post Roger! Very Sweet! :fish2: I wish I could catch steels!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice pics. They are going on the front page.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Roger That said:


>


Was that one caught in Lake Erie (can stuck on his back)? :lol: Real nice fish and pics!


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Its the new tagging system, dnr heard to many people were fighting on ms about what strain/hatchery fish came from and deceided to make it easy on us and use cans, just watch out for the blazt.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

vanj85 said:


> Its the new tagging system, dnr heard to many people were fighting on ms about what strain/hatchery fish came from and deceided to make it easy on us and use cans, just watch out for the blazt.


True Story


----------



## JBrown41 (Jan 23, 2012)

Sure appreciated the pictures. I'm living vicariously through you as I sit at work. Thanks!!


----------



## AMA732 (Apr 11, 2002)

Nice pics Roger That !!


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet thread, sweet story, sweet pics........just plain sweet.


----------



## steelmo2327 (Dec 3, 2012)

Alot of people want to hook fish they need to be fishing cant catch them unless the lines in the water, good pics and fish!!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Nice job Roger. Great pix!


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

vanj85 said:


> Its the new tagging system, dnr heard to many people were fighting on ms about what strain/hatchery fish came from and deceided to make it easy on us and use cans, just watch out for the blazt.


LMAO! I hear there's a heavy push of "busch" right now....


----------



## beaker (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet pics. Please keep posting them for the peopel like me who have young kids and cant get out like we used to. Someday I'll get my kids out with me and teach them about steel, but at 3 and 1 yrs old its kind of tough to get out much right now.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

beaker said:


> Sweet pics. Please keep posting them for the peopel like me who have young kids and cant get out like we used to. Someday I'll get my kids out with me and teach them about steel, but at 3 and 1 yrs old its kind of tough to get out much right now.


 
Im in the exact same position. Sometimes i put my three year old on my shoulders and go wading for trout, but theres no way I can bring him out for winter steelheading. I only go about once a week now.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

tannhd said:


> Im in the exact same position. Sometimes i put my three year old on my shoulders and go wading for trout, but theres no way I can bring him out for winter steelheading. I only go about once a week now.


 Very cool, he will always remember that. I still remember my dad waterskiing with me on my shoulders at age three.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

itchn2fish said:


> Very cool, he will always remember that. I still remember my dad waterskiing with me on my shoulders at age three.


 OOOOOooops, I meant me on _his_ shoulders And I remember fishing with him and Brother Buzz at that age at a few places; one was Pentwater Lk.


----------



## catfishhunter39 (Mar 2, 2012)

itchn2fish said:


> OOOOOooops, I meant me on _his_ shoulders And I remember fishing with him and Brother Buzz at that age at a few places; one was Pentwater Lk.


Everyone gets one error, you just had one ha ha ha. I was trying to fig how you got your dad on your shoulders, right oops :bloos::bloos::bloos:


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

limpinglogan said:


> You must think you are sweet.


Thank You :fish2:


----------

